# Bringing Vitamix, Protein Powders and Vitamins, and NuWave with?



## boondawg

I had posted in my intro that I am moving to Maadi and teaching Health and PE in 6th October City. I have heard as part of advice somewhere not to eat raw fruits and veggies which to me who gets really hot really easy is a nightmare to cook everything!! I am thinking of bringing my Vitamix blender with me (this is NOT a normal blender it liquifies an entire pineapple or coconut, not that I would, but it makes awesome healthy smoothies out of everything, but the only way I'd do this is by box on the plane with me since shipping is surely $200-400 and buying one would surely run me nearly $800-1000, not to mention the 4-5 5lb-jugs of protein powder I want to bring and several bottles of vitamins). Not only have I heard that most of the vitamins from Ukraine to Australia are Chinese junk but I get this stuff free from a person I know who runs the , IMHO the best protein supplement on the market so paying luggage price for an extra bag for 6 months of ultra-healthy diet and nutrition to go with my new life as a Health and PE teacher is PRICELESS IMHO. I've seen this for $75 USD at a vitamin shop an $100 for a comparison. For me being in this new position my health and fitness IS MY JOB, and I have a long way to go since enduring a low back injury do to working in a factory where, sorry to say b/c it SOUNDS really ignorant in all ways, but being the "big white guy" always landed me the hardest heaviest jobs so now I am not weightlifting or training, but really rehabbing my injuries and depending on my diet and cardio to get to the gym teacher "look" asap. I wish to be playing all sports again in a few months so bringing such items with me are VERY important, and oh yes, the nu-wave as well, when I was in Ukraine I did NOT have an OVEN, just counter-top double hot plate, and I HATE pan frying my food and/or boiling meats. I could live quite heatlhy and happily with a Vitamix and Nu wave


----------



## MaidenScotland

Don't worry so much, of course you can eat raw fruit and veg.. salads are a big part of life here

You can buy protein powder here.. all the pharmacies sell it.


----------



## Gounie

For me one of the best parts of life here is the fresh fruit and vegetables. They are all covered in dirt, strange shapes but full of flavour. Not like the produce in the supermarkets in the UK which are all perfect looking but with no taste. I buy kilos of the stuff. And all very cheap. Strawberries have just come into season. I bought a tub of whey protein powder once for the trainer at the gym. Cost me a month's supply of fresh fruit and veg. I can't believe a tub of powder can do you any good?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Gounie said:


> For me one of the best parts of life here is the fresh fruit and vegetables. They are all covered in dirt, strange shapes but full of flavour. Not like the produce in the supermarkets in the UK which are all perfect looking but with no taste. I buy kilos of the stuff. And all very cheap. Strawberries have just come into season. I bought a tub of whey protein powder once for the trainer at the gym. Cost me a month's supply of fresh fruit and veg. I can't believe a tub of powder can do you any good?




I can never understand why they say the vegetables are full of flavour unlike the UK the veg here on sale is what is rejected by the Europe because of being mishaped. Egyptian new potatoes sold in UK are wonderful.. just as they are here


----------



## Gounie

Well I guess it has been ten years since I bought vegetables in a market anywhere other than Egypt. Maybe we get different suppliers here being such a tiny town and not a big city like Cairo?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Gounie said:


> Well I guess it has been ten years since I bought vegetables in a market anywhere other than Egypt. Maybe we get different suppliers here being such a tiny town and not a big city like Cairo?




Yes probably... I would think the only difference in taste is whether they are organic and of course buying them in the sun lends a hand..


----------



## boondawg

Protein powder is a food supplement. Nothing more. Nothing less. For several reasons I choose to use is as a significant source of my daily protein intake. First off its 100% whey which is better than egg which used to be the best source. Then its improved with the addition of 5g of branched chain amino acids, and 4g of glutamine, all very important to muscle recovery from work. Each natural source has its benfits, but faults also, 100% whey really has no faults like saturated fats, incomplete amino acid profiles etc. We have great farming here in Canada and really especially where I am from where mostly veggies but some fruit too, looks great and tastes great. I lived in Ukraine and I thought food was bland there. Maybe because we have French, Italian, Greek, Mediterranean, Lebanese, and Mexican foods all together (not quite sure what is English besides fish n chips LOL!). This is not to mention that I've seen enough videos on factory farming that have me ready to be vegetarian, but I don't want to rely solely on powders for protein. Protein from plants are inadequate. Perhaps lacto-ovo may meet my needs? Oh, wait, I want to keep my omega-3 fish oil too. Anyway, I didn't mean to even address the "tub of powder"point since my question was about the produce in Egypt. Now I want to find that link because I almost find it obsurd that someone suggested not to eat fresh fruits and veggies. Thank you for the replies.


----------



## fshnfool

After three years in Maadi, I found the fruits and vegs to vary in quality, but generally were plenty available, pretty cheap and generally quite tasty. If you develop a relationship with a vegetable man, after a while they will think you belong to them and start to make sure you get the better selections or at least don't get screwed too bad. We had more than a bit of concern about the "organic" hazards of fresh produce. By that I mean picking up parasites that can do you some significant harm. There seems to be more than a little irrigation and fertilization with under processed or simply raw human or animal waste. When we got there we washed the bejesus out of everything, then after a while cleaned them pretty good, but after six months of being sure I would be killed the next day by some maniac driver, I gave up worrying about something as silly as intestinal worms or liver flukes and just rinsed the main dirt off. Eventually, I ate every edible thing is sold in that country, I think, including every street food I could point at. Most were pretty darn good and I never got sick and so far, no worms. We did, however, always caution our visitors to limit where they got produce so they didn't spend the bulk of a two week holiday hugging porcelain. I bet you can find anything you want in the Cairo area. That is after looking, and looking, and looking and then finding six stores on the same block that sell what you want. That's just part of the "charm".


----------



## MaidenScotland

fshnfool said:


> After three years in Maadi, I found the fruits and vegs to vary in quality, but generally were plenty available, pretty cheap and generally quite tasty. If you develop a relationship with a vegetable man, after a while they will think you belong to them and start to make sure you get the better selections or at least don't get screwed too bad. We had more than a bit of concern about the "organic" hazards of fresh produce. By that I mean picking up parasites that can do you some significant harm. There seems to be more than a little irrigation and fertilization with under processed or simply raw human or animal waste. When we got there we washed the bejesus out of everything, then after a while cleaned them pretty good, but after six months of being sure I would be killed the next day by some maniac driver, I gave up worrying about something as silly as intestinal worms or liver flukes and just rinsed the main dirt off. Eventually, I ate every edible thing is sold in that country, I think, including every street food I could point at. Most were pretty darn good and I never got sick and so far, no worms. We did, however, always caution our visitors to limit where they got produce so they didn't spend the bulk of a two week holiday hugging porcelain. I bet you can find anything you want in the Cairo area. That is after looking, and looking, and looking and then finding six stores on the same block that sell what you want. That's just part of the "charm".




I have never eaten street food other than baked potatoes but I do worm myself regularly..


----------



## canuck2010

There are several organic companies and their vegetables and other products are good, and still cheaper than EU/USA prices. Otherwise, regular vegetables are grown following few if no standards, drenched in pesticides (many of which are banned) and sewer water.


----------



## boondawg

Worms?? As in invisible tapeworm or maggots? I'm like 280lbs so I could use a tapeworm for about a month, then bye-bye! LOL! JK I'm sure it would be quite miserable!  And nevertheless... YUCK!


----------



## MaidenScotland

boondawg said:


> Worms?? As in invisible tapeworm or maggots? I'm like 280lbs so I could use a tapeworm for about a month, then bye-bye! LOL! JK I'm sure it would be quite miserable!  And nevertheless... YUCK!





Yes.


----------

